# Mud



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

<P>Any1 ever used this stuff?</P>
<P>If so good or bad?</P>
<P> </P>
Oh and whats the best method 2 get it from box 2 pail??


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Never used it before, but to dump a box just open it up, fold the flaps to the sides, wrap the bag around the sides, and then dump it into the bucket. Maybe buy 5 of them, and if you hate the mud just make your helper use it up.:whistling2:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

We used to use a mudd where we needed to mix in the box before it would dump. Seems like some proform lite boxes are getting to be the same way lately.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> <P>Any1 ever used this stuff?</P>
> <P>If so good or bad?</P>
> <P> </P>
> Oh and whats the best method 2 get it from box 2 pail??


Open the bag , throw in some water , twist up the bag like a garbage bag and bounce the box side to side both ways to slosh the water around to get it In between the bag and the mud. Then fold plastic over the sides and dump. I've tried what slinger suggested . I make a mess that way. With the taping mud ill haul the bag out of the box and dump it right in the bucket after doing the water thing .


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

How come ive never seen boxes of mud just buckets


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

I can't get what I want in buckets.......go figure. 

Buckets would make life a little easier for me. I could just toss them when I'm done . I have to scavenge hydraulic oil buckets from a buddy I mine ....and clean them out after the job is done .


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Lol im the other way I have so many buckets idk what to do with them I would think boxes would be alot less waste


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> <P>Any1 ever used this stuff?</P>
> <P>If so good or bad?</P>
> <P> </P>
> Oh and whats the best method 2 get it from box 2 pail??


I like using box mud:thumbup: but I start of on my tape coat with ap black lid ...what I don't like is when the box opens up on the bottom:furious:then I have to duck tape them back up


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

jcampbell said:


> Open the bag , throw in some water , twist up the bag like a garbage bag and bounce the box side to side both ways to slosh the water around to get it In between the bag and the mud. Then fold plastic over the sides and dump. I've tried what slinger suggested . I make a mess that way. With the taping mud ill haul the bag out of the box and dump it right in the bucket after doing the water thing .


If it comes out like a brick it can just shave the sides off and they fall to the floor lol. I forgot to mention that I'm hitting the edge of the box on the bucket rim as it's dumping.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Another way to control how fast the mud comes outta the box is to put your fingers in the handle holes on sides of box . You can slow it this way and keep it skinnier so no mud falls out the sides


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Oh and whats the best method 2 get it from box 2 pail??


The 1st 20 seconds of this muslingr video is how I get mine out. He also hangs onto the bag like I do, while it's coming out:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> How come ive never seen boxes of mud just buckets


This is new stuff that's just been taken over 2 the UK!
But its also half the price of a bucket of USG!:thumbup:
So here's hoping its good!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Tried the method of tucking the plastic round the box and dumping it! All was good,came out like a lump of butter lol:thumbup:
Tried it and so far all is good so ordered another 26 boxes!:yes:
Its very creamy compared 2 blue lid and no pocs!!
Don't think I will chance putting tapes on with it,I will stick 2 mean green for that!!:thumbsupI did do the bonding test with a bit of paper tape on board 2 how it holds) Back the morn so find out then!!


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I would like to try boxed mud so sick of having 15 buckets laying around in the way


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

When empty, stack them, then they have the same footprint as one bucket. . Besides, if you are going to use box mud, you'll still need your buckets.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

It's funny to me reading this..... We only have box mud. So I don't know what it would be like any other way. Fold the flaps down. Fold the bag down. Tap the box on a bucket till the mud falls in. Put all the bags into one bag and fold all the boxes flat. In my area the painters do the exterior while drywall is being installed.. They always leave a bucket with a gallon or so in the garage for touch up.. Tapers always dump the paint to steal the bucket.. Me being a spray guy I've ALWAYS got a lot of buckets witch I wash after spraying. My tapers always have buckets when need them.


----------

